# Clinton Woods Ibf Light-heavy Champ



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done to Sheffields Clinton Woods ... just won a real boxing world title .... the vacant IBF Light-Heavyweight title. He boxed superbly and stopped his American opponent 2'59" into the 5th round.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> and stopped his American opponent 2'59" into the 5th round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Saw this on news last night. Other guy was undefeated right?

Well done our man.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Saw this on news last night. Other guy was undefeated right?
> 
> Well done our man.
> 
> ...


Yes he was he had a record of 18-0 with 14 wins by knock-out.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I watched it, knocked him senseless, well done that man

sam


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

was it on sky? I didn't even know about it! Well done Mr Woods!


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> was it on sky? I didn't even know about it! Well done Mr Woods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent display from the man good opposition too. Remember !! There are only 90 days 15 hours 1 minute and 24 seconds to the fight of the year. Ricky the Hitman Hatton Versus Kostya Tszyu. The countdown to destiny.


----------

